
Visa card vulnerabilities enable contactless limit bypass - fulafel
https://www.computerweekly.com/news/252467495/Visa-card-vulnerabilities-enable-contactless-limit-bypass
======
tastroder
Existing thread on the original source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20576241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20576241)

